# What kind of Alge do I have?



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

I've looked through the Alge Finder, but I don't see anything that fits my specific fuzz. Basically what I have is a white milky fuzz growing on some of my drift wood and on some of my plants.

It doesn't really have individualo threads that I can see, just a sort of cotton ball cloud that grows about 1/2 of inch in lengh on the plants and wood only--not on the glass.

Any idea what this is?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've seen this type of thing on newly immersed driftwood in the past. I think it's some type of fungus/mold on the wood that goes away with time. Just rub it off.

Not sure I've ever seen it on plants though...


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Agreed....I got a piece of driftwood that had that on it and boy did the snails love that stuff.....


----------

